# Canadas best city to live in??????????



## grant (aussie) (Jun 16, 2009)

hi guys im a 23 yr old carpenter from sydney, i am planning on moving to canada during the next 3 months, i have my visa i just need to find a city to live in, i would like to live in a city which has a decent night life, there are minimal aussies, somewhere where i could find work and most importantly somewhere close to ski fields where i can pop up during the week nights and weekend. i was planning on living on the slopes but the pay is too low and to many aussies. if anyone could assist me in any way possible that would be great.

thank you all


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

To fill your needs for nightlife and skiing you have to look at Vancouver, although not sure it has great nightlife. It is an expensive city.


----------



## JulianQ101 (Jul 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> To fill your needs for nightlife and skiing you have to look at Vancouver, although not sure it has great nightlife. It is an expensive city.


Yup, you are 100% right that the cost of living on the west coast will hurt. There aren't many places that fit the full request list:
Vancouver has (some) night life and access to the slopes but is super expensive;
Calgary has the work and access to the slopes but is not famous for night life;
Toronto has the work and night life, but limited access to the slopes (you would need to drive over an hour north to Collingwood);
Montreal actually would meet the bill for skiing and night life, but without being able to speak French, he could face some challenges...

Overall, I'd say try BC and see if you can find reasonable priced accomodation.


----------



## hansen (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi there 
Dont come to edmonton then nightlife no good and place is like a giant industrial estate if i was you i would stay in oz winters ar'nt cold here there painfull 
Sorry bout that just having a bad day


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

i think the "too many aussies" is ridiculous - be open minded mate, you can still be in an area and make canadian friends without associating with one of your own. (perhaps whistler is the exception)


----------



## grant (aussie) (Jun 16, 2009)

phat-dave said:


> i think the "too many aussies" is ridiculous - be open minded mate, you can still be in an area and make canadian friends without associating with one of your own. (perhaps whistler is the exception)


yer i wasnt really thinkin about whistler i am leaning towards calgary, another question mate, do u have health insurance or somethin like that just incase u get sick... how did u go about it if u do have it.


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

when i mentioned whistler, i meant that as in there are more aussies than anyone else so you couldnt make canadian friends... aussies over there are called jafa's - (just another f**kwit aussie)

i leave in october and i organised 12 months travel insurance with travel insurance direct - the ones with massive billboards and ad's on the cricket lol.

personally i think you'd have more fun in toronto or montreal than calgary and if you had your heart set on ab/bc slopes, its fairly cheap to fly with westjet.


----------



## OurExplorerTour (Aug 14, 2009)

Vancouver. 

Montreal is stronger in French influence, and would be inconvenient if you don't speak French.
Toronto and Niagara Falls may be good for traveling. 

Enjoy Canada!


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Grant, you may be interested in the Okanagan Valley here in BC. There are a number of ski resorts within a 2 hour driving radius from Kelowna, the largest city in the valley. Kelowna, Vernon & Penticton all have night clubs, but they may not be on the same level that you are accustomed to though (??). 

Some of the local ski hills:

Big White - Kelowna
World Class Skiing, Snowboarding and Accommodations at Big White Ski Resort

Crystal Mountain - Westbank
Crystal Mountain Resort

Silver Star - Vernon
Silver Star Mountain Resort-Official Website...accommodation, skiing, snowboarding, mountain biking

Apex - Penticton
APEX Mountain Resort Advanced Ski And Snowboard Terrain - Welcome

Mount Baldy - Oliver/Osoyoos area
Mount Baldy Ski Area British Columbia Canada

Just outside of the Okanagan Valley....

Sun Peaks - Kamloops
Sun Peaks Resort - Ski, Bike, and Golf in Beautiful British Columbia

Revelstoke Mountain - Revelstoke
Revelstoke Mountain-British Columbia, Canada ski and snowboard resort


----------



## nonation (Feb 28, 2009)

If your looking for night life and ski montreal is the place.It doesent really matter if you dont speak french,most people speak english.The skiing is not as good as it probably is in the west but its fairly good and accessible,and the night life is great.Plus montreal is fairly cheap compared to other big canadian cities.keep in mind the cost of living especially in calgary which is verry expensive due to the petrol industries(unless you work in construction or in the petrol industry)


----------



## akmacca (Sep 1, 2009)

*Try kelowna*

I back up Oggy's comments, have a look at Kelowna, I have been told that the winter's there are nowhere as severe as the rest of Canada and it is a beautiful part of the world. 

You are also not that far from the ski fields and the only Aussies you will probably run into are winemakers. 

The Okanagan is famous for its wines and summer here is bliss to be spent by beautiful lakes. Kelowna is just over 100,000 so it is neither too big or too small. I have been told that the nightlife is good and the cost of living is much more affordable than many other parts of Canada. 

At the moment I am taking out travel insurance from Australia, shop around for the best extended deal.

Cheers


----------



## ponchoape (Aug 24, 2009)

I agree with the above posters.

If you need to stick to a city, then either Vancouver or Calgary will satisfy your desires. Calgary is about 1.5 to 2 hours drive from the nearest ski resorts.

If you're looking for something smaller, I would agree with Kelowna (which has a population of about 160,000).

Read up on Vancouver and Calgary, and see which one you like. Wikipedia is always a good place to start, and citystats.ca is good as well.

Vancouver - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Vancouver, British Columbia - Detailed City Profile - citystats.ca: weather data, demographic data, education, employment, election, income stats, detailed census data, and crime statistics

Calgary - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Calgary, Alberta - Detailed City Profile - citystats.ca: weather data, demographic data, education, employment, election, income stats, detailed census data, and crime statistics


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

ponchoape said:


> If you're looking for something smaller, I would agree with Kelowna (which has a population of about 160,000).


You may be thinking of the Regional District of the Central Okanagan which had a population of approximately 162,000 (2006 census). The population of Kelowna was 106,707 in the 2006 census and the estimate for 2008 was 113,000. 

The city of Kelowna has grown considerably in the past 20 years, but it's not quite that large yet.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

The truth is, of course, there is no best city. You can't even know if you're living in it unless you've lived in every other city. There is the city you like to live in or don't like to live in or would prefer to live in. No one city has everything to satisfy everyone.


----------



## ekins (Jul 27, 2009)

Montreal. There is a strong Anglophone community and the nightlife is fairly good. Cost of living if reasonable too!


----------



## dogiya (Dec 12, 2011)

*canada*

any know about global links in duabai it situated in sarjah they are consulting canada visa plese any body knows about this agency please let me know


----------



## dogiya (Dec 12, 2011)

*canada*

i got some information about immigrate to canada from dubai ,its GLOBAL LINKS situated in sarjah any body knows about this please reply me


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

grant (aussie) said:


> hi guys im a 23 yr old carpenter from sydney, i am planning on moving to canada during the next 3 months, i have my visa i just need to find a city to live in, i would like to live in a city which has a decent night life, there are minimal aussies, somewhere where i could find work and most importantly somewhere close to ski fields where i can pop up during the week nights and weekend. i was planning on living on the slopes but the pay is too low and to many aussies. if anyone could assist me in any way possible that would be great.
> 
> thank you all


Depends on the relative importance of your requirements. You say skiing is the most important thing but how serious a skier are you? If you're really looking for top class skiing then BC, Alberta or Quebec are your best bets. Montreal has great night life and is only 1 hour from Mont-Tremblant. However if you're not competent in French you may have issues in Montreal. Not having French is not fatal as English is also widely spoken - it really depends on how much interaction with the general public your job requires. I used to live in Toronto and it has skiing within driving distance but I was not much beyond a beginner who didn't ski that frequently and who didn't really have the desire to ski advanced runs. Toronto certainly has good night life though. Vancouver and Calgary may offer access to better skiing than Toronto but the night life there will not rival Toronto or Montreal.

At the end of the day, your ability to find a suitable job is probably going to trump everything else anyway.


----------

